# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  cisco switch vlans and dhcp

## atux_null

καλησπέρα. έχω πολλά vlans και θέλω να κόψω την δυνατότητα αν κάποιο δίκτυο έχει δικό του dhcp να μην περνάει στα άλλα vlans.

----------


## sto_psito

Αν δεν έχεις ορίσει DHCP helper τότε από μόνο του δεν θα δουλεύει, το broadcast δεν περνάει το vlan.

----------


## atux_null

Δεν έχω ορίσει dhcp από το cisco, απλά έχω ένα dhcp server (linux) σε ένα vlan και βλέπω ότι περνάει και στα υπόλοιπα vlans. Θα ήθελα σε κάθε vlan να έχω ένα linux σαν dhcp server και να μην περνάνε τα dhcp offers και στα υπόλοιπα vlans.

----------


## sto_psito

Δές αν έχεις την εντολή ενεργή. Δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα οτι έχεις dhcp στο cisco, χρησιμοποιείται για διαφόρων ειδών broadcast

----------

